# My discus 25g tank!



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

This is my first time to feed Discus and here is my 25g tank for small Discus size from 2-3". I feed them frozen worm, live worm, pellets and beefheart. Please give me some advices to improve on my Discus hobby. 

Thanks,


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good! just do a lot of waterchange!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. yep looking good. with that many in a 25g i would do daily 90% water changes. and if it were me i would get a bigger sponge filter. and place your heater on the bottom so it has some water around it when you do a big wc. Temp 86 to 88. Cheers


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

MELLO said:


> Looking good! just do a lot of waterchange!


I do waterchange 80% per day as you told me Mello. How big is your Blue Diamond group now? They are very pretty and healthy.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

".................


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Scherb said:


> Hello. yep looking good. with that many in a 25g i would do daily 90% water changes. and if it were me i would get a bigger sponge filter. and place your heater on the bottom so it has some water around it when you do a big wc. Temp 86 to 88. Cheers


Thanks Scherb. I will put the heater on the bottom and put one more filter as 2 for this tank. When they grow to 3-3.5", i will put all of them in my 50g tank.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Have I understood correctly ?
Your discus look good now, but...... 
Please forgive me if I seem negative and blunt - but 25 - 2"-3" discus in a 25 gal tank seems tight to me, even with 80% daily water changes, and not conducive to optimal growth.

And it's going to get worse when you place those fish, if/when they reach 3" to 3.5", in a 50 gal tank, even if it's bare-bottom, with daily wcs.

The sizes of tanks you have ( i.e. 25 and 50 gals) may be ok on a temporary basis, but over the longer term, I don't believe you will be able to grow those fish out properly in a 50 gallon, even bare-bottom, and then only if it's just for a month or two.

IMO, 25 juvenile/sub-adult discus of 3.5" should be maintained in a tank well over 100 gallons.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> Have I understood correctly ?
> Your discus look good now, but......
> Please forgive me if I seem negative and blunt - but 25 - 2"-3" discus in a 25 gal tank seems tight to me, even with 80% daily water changes, and not conducive to optimal growth.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much discuspaul. Now, i have other 2 tanks 50g. So, i will separate them half-half when they are 3-3.5". I only have around 28 small Discus size 2-3" now. Hopefully they will grow fast. When i bought them, they were 1-1.25". I fed them 1 month already, and they grow at 2-3" now. Do they grow fast or still slow? Can you give me some comment to improve my hobby.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Your discus would certainly grow well when they're getting large daily water changes, and several daily feedings of a varied diet high in protein.
But they also require reasonable space to grow and move around well in. If they are 2" to 3" at the moment, their growth will now likely begin to slow a little, and slow even more when they reach about 3.5" to 4".
IMO those 28 fish should be placed in the 50 gal tank right now, if you wish to try optimizing their growth potential.
But that will be ok for just a short time, a month or two. when they reach around 3.5", I believe they would do far better, in terms of good growth, if they were then placed in a much larger tank than 50 gals.
Even splitting up the group of 28 into 2 - 50 gal tanks containing 14 fish each, it will be tight quarters for them when they are 3.5 to 4"

I can visualize 14- 4" discus in a 50 gal tank, why they'd be constantly falling all over each other - not a suitable venue for them to attain good growth. I once had 14 - 3"-3.5" discus in a 75 gal and it seemed very crowded, so I sold off a few.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

I will place them in 50G tomorrow. You are right, 25g for them is so small now.

Thanks discuspaul. I will update after 1 month and ask you guys about their growth.


----------

